# Going from compact to standard with the same rear cassette question



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi there. Just wondering if I would notice any differences going from a 50/34 and 11/28 setup to a 53/39 and 11/28 setup. I enjoy climbing. Thank you for you valuable comments.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> Hi there. Just wondering if I would notice any differences going from a 50/34 and 11/28 setup to a 53/39 and 11/28 setup. I enjoy climbing. Thank you for you valuable comments.


You'll spend less time on the big ring, more time on the small ring, and loose your lowest climbing gear.

The move might be especially good for you if you're running out of gear sprinting 42-50 MPH.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I dunno, probably not much of a difference given your cassette.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Lose your lowest gear, jumps between gear inches may become a bit more noticeable. If you've "conquered" your compact, you might have a better chainline with the standard.

I'm fond of particular gears on a standard setup.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> You'll spend less time on the big ring, more time on the small ring, and loose your lowest climbing gear.
> 
> The move might be especially good for you if you're running out of gear sprinting 42-50 MPH.


Thanks Drew. Just the type of feedback I was hoping to get.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I think I am going to stay with a compact for now.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

I love my 12/28 with the 39/53 - and I do a lot of climbing... And I'm a big guy.

You'll be fine with the switch.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

huckleberry said:


> I love my 12/28 with the 39/53 - and I do a lot of climbing... And I'm a big guy.
> 
> You'll be fine with the switch.


Thanks for the feedback :thumbsup: That's good to know.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

Use this to 'see' the differences...

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

ClancyO said:


> Use this to 'see' the differences...
> 
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/


Mike Sherman's gear calculator is better since it takes a cadence range and produces speed bars which overlap (or not)

http://home.earthlink.net/~mike.sherman/shift.html


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

You enjoy climbing...Do you enjoy climbing in the 34/28 (a lot)? If you rely on this combo to get up your bigger hills, my guess is you'll be spinning at a signif slower cadence using a 39/28.

I do a lot of climbing on a compact (34/26) and a regular crank (39/28) and it "feels" about the same with either combo. My cadence bogs down on the nastiest of my climbs (2 mi. @ 10%) so I want to swap the 11/28 rear wheel from my regular crank and try it with my compact and see if I can "spin" up the climb in the 34/28 combo.

Good luck!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

1. change to the standard
2. train
3. HTFU
4. train harder
5. see your quads, hams and glutes grow
6. enjoy your climbing, now faster


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> 1. change to the standard
> 2. train
> 3. HTFU
> 4. train harder
> ...


Until you start pinning on a number, you can't tell anyone here to HTFU.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> 1. change to the standard
> 2. train
> 3. HTFU
> 4. train harder
> ...


This.

I REALLY notice a difference jumping between a standard and a compact. A few years ago, before I standardized the gearing on all of my bikes, my main ride had a standard so I ended up riding most of the year on a 53/39 - 12/27. I can say that I was stronger that year than any other. The harder you make it, the stronger you'll get. The compact gives you lower bail-out gearing, the standard just forces you to HTFU. And a little HTFU goes a long way!


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> This.
> 
> I REALLY notice a difference jumping between a standard and a compact. A few years ago, before I standardized the gearing on all of my bikes, my main ride had a standard so I ended up riding most of the year on a 53/39 - 12/27. I can say that I was stronger that year than any other. The harder you make it, the stronger you'll get. The compact gives you lower bail-out gearing, the standard just forces you to HTFU. And a little HTFU goes a long way!


If harder gears make you HTFU more, you'll do better keeping the compact and running a low gear of 34x23 instead of switching to a conventional double with a smaller 39x27 gear.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> If harder gears make you HTFU more, you'll do better keeping the compact and running a low gear of 34x23 instead of switching to a conventional double with a smaller 39x27 gear.


I like how people think just because it's a standard that it's HTFU...as if waving the HFTU flag makes them strong in and of itself. 

As for the "bail out gear". My first road race of the season ended in a long climb into a 30mph headwind. Dang right almost everyone was in their bail out gear.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Until you start pinning on a number, you can't tell anyone here to HTFU.


Until you don't publish your results you can't call out anybody here...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Until you don't publish your results you can't call out anybody here...


Until you pin a number, I have more respect for the dude who finishes DFL in Cat 5.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys. Again, appreciate the varied responses. I did end up with the 53/39 with the same 11-28 cassette. I guess I will find out soon enough how much more effort I'll have to extend on longer and steeper climbs. I do agree that even if it's more difficult, I'll adapt...and hopefully, become a "stronger" rider for it. I have a century coming up on May 1 too  

Worse case scenario, I guess I can also get compact chainrings down the line.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Until you pin a number, I have more respect for the dude who finishes DFL in Cat 5.


racers on compacts without results are the next level poseurs


----------



## _Ed (Sep 2, 2009)

lol, I always find these discussions amusing... End of the day, they're just gears. Pick what suits you & your riding and go with it.

For the last two years, I've been on a regular crankset with a 12-27... 

I've just switched to a compact with an 11-28 for a particularly hilly race. Apart from the bigger jump from missing the 16t (which is down to the cassette), I honestly don't really notice the difference apart from the extra lower gears. Actually, I reckon a compact with 11-23 would be a great setup for me.

Personally though, I like high cadence. I'll be in the 100-110 range when pushing hard and can turn 120 without issue. No need for a 53-11 until the speeds > 67kph.

Obviously, that won't work for anyone who's spun out at 95rpm.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

50x12 is at least on the short side. Got to work hard on my spin at 60 km/h in a double paceline yesterday.

Moral: HTFU. Learn to spin.


----------



## herbn (Aug 22, 2009)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> You'll spend less time on the big ring, more time on the small ring, and loose your lowest climbing gear.
> 
> The move might be especially good for you if you're running out of gear sprinting 42-50 MPH.


I'm amused when someone uses the "spinning 53-11 to 50 mph example" there are a couple variations,so i don't need to quote exactly but basicly they point out the "insanity" of having that kind of high gear whether it be the impossibility of spinning it in a sprint or the danger of going that fast down a hill. .Those high gears are not necessarily for spinning,when in a fairly fast group after hard pull,as i drop back i gear up a bit and let the revs drop,it speeds recovery sort of like overdrive. I guess people that are advocates of compact gearing don't relate to riding in fast groups.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> racers on compacts without results are the next level poseurs


All the more reason for you to pin on a number and prove it as much as you talk. 

Are you going to make sure all TT bikes have a 54 or 55 up front or is anyone without one a poseur as well?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

herbn said:


> I'm amused when someone uses the "spinning 53-11 to 50 mph example" there are a couple variations,so i don't need to quote exactly but basicly they point out the "insanity" of having that kind of high gear whether it be the impossibility of spinning it in a sprint or the danger of going that fast down a hill. .Those high gears are not necessarily for spinning,when in a fairly fast group after hard pull,as i drop back i gear up a bit and let the revs drop,it speeds recovery sort of like overdrive. I guess people that are advocates of compact gearing don't relate to riding in fast groups.


I actually got some surprising use of my 53x11 this weekend on my TT bike, but it was one hell of a tail wind. I briefly thought a 54 or 55 would have come in handy, but my 11 gets precious little use in most ITTs.


----------

